# How much light does Umbrella plant need?(Spathiphyllum wallisii)



## Axis of Weasel (Jan 28, 2008)

This site says medium light
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?what=plant&cur_lang=2&id=140

this site says very intense light
http://www.fishlore.com/Plants-Umbrella.htm


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have grown it in an East facing window, just a little morning sun, and have seen some great plants with just flourescent office light. 
Under water... for get it. It just dies slowly.


----------



## owenj (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree. Spathiphyllum wallisii, aka Peace Lily is a tropical plant that can withstand low light in _houses_. It isn't an aquatic plant. Sadly I've seen Petco selling these & other houseplants as suitable for aquariums. 
~Jaime


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have some in my 20 gallon guess Ill remove it when it dies off.


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this the same as the Brazilian Sword? It looks like it and I have two of those which are only doing marginally okay.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

No, it isn't the same as Brazillian Sword, which is an Echinodorus species. If your sword is only doing marginally well it is likely to be short of some of the essential nutrients, most likely carbon, nitrate or phosphate.


----------



## Angelsdad (Feb 3, 2008)

Axis, the umbrella plant is a great water garden plant but it isn't meant for aquarium use. I have several in my koi pond and they overwinter here south Arkansas just fine. They take anything from full sun to 3/4 shade from my experience.


----------

